# Möchtegern Hacker zocken gutgläubigen web.de user ihr Passwö



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2002)

Möchtegern Hacker zocken gutgläubigen 0  web.de Mitgliedern Passwort ab
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus sehr aktuellem Anlass eine deutliche Warnung an dieser Stelle: 
Fingierte e-mails, die angeblich von web.de Support Mitarbeitern stammen, fragen 
nach dem Passwort der Mitglieder, da web.de angeblich technische 
Probleme habe im Bereich der Sicherheit. Was solche miesen Typen mit der E-amil Daten dann machen, kann sich 
jeder vorstellen. Ich bin schon aber mit Hilfe der Polizei dabei, die Adresse 
dieser Typen einzukreisen und zu stellen. Es handelt sich offenbar um 
mehrere, die sich abgesprochen haben und sich mit ihren „Erfolgen" in 
anderen Foren brüsten. Auf diesem Gebiet verstehen wir absolut keinen Spaß. 
Noch mal ganz klar zum Mitschreiben: Egal ob im Bankenbereich oder im 
Internet: Seriöse Betreiber fragen ihre Mitglieder niemals schriftlich oder 
mündlich nach ihrem Passwort, nur nach dem Mitgliedsnamen. Also nicht 
darauf reinfallen. Aufmerksamen Lesern fällt meist eine Reihe von 
Rechtschreibfehlern in solchen mails auf. Hier ist eine solche falsche e-
mail, die es aber auch in anderen 

Die E-mail sag folgender Maßen aus

„Guten Tag Rudolf,
Wir bitten Sie uns ihren Mitgliedsnamen und das dazugehörige Passwort 
zuzusenden, da wir feststellen mussten das Hacker in unseren Server eingedrungen sind. Bitte senden sie uns ihr Passwort um unsere Arbeit zu beschleunigen und damit zugleich auch schnellere Sicherheit bei web.de zu garantieren.

MFG ihr web.de Team"

Der Absender was [email protected] als ich dort eine e-mail hinschrieb kammen zugleich tausen Porno e-mail womit ich schonst keine Probleme mit hatte und zudem soll die E-mail gar nicht exestieren! Ihr wisst schon da kommt doch immer so eine E-mail wenn der Absender nicht exestiert. Sorry weiß nicht wie das heißt inmoment.

MFG Rudolf 

PS: Wer hilft mir die Möchtegern Hacker zu entlarfen? Und woher kannten die meinen NAmen???? hääääääääää


----------



## Cooli (24 Juni 2002)

warscheinlich aus irgendeinem forum in dem du deine e-mail Adresse angegeben hast.
oder ICQ fals du es installiert hast


----------



## Cooli (28 Juni 2002)

hast du noch die e-mail gespeichert?
wenn ja dann würde ich es gerne sehen


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2002)

hey rodolf,solche mails wirds wahrscheinlich immer geben und leider fallen immer wieder leute darauf herein,obwohl sie`s besser wissen sollten!!
du könntest dir ja die headerinformationen ansehen und damit den server rauskriegen,über den die mail verschickt wurde!dann setzt du einfach ein traceroute-programm an und weißt schon mal,wo der server steht und dann sollte der rest doch nicht mehr so schwer sein!


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2002)

@Rudolf: Was heißt "wir" ???

Du weißt "uns"/mich auf die Risiken hin, antwortest aber selber  :argl:


----------

